# I couldn't say No!!



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I was at an estate auction tonight and there was an older singer sewing machine ( I'm guessing 50-60 model ??) in the cabinet and the bid was a dollar and there were no takers. 
I raised my hand and got it. I had no room for it in my car, so I had to call hubby to bring his pickup to get it home.
I hadn't planned on buying a machine, but at that price who could say no? :bouncy:
I am torn between keeping it and getting it serviced or putting it in a yard sale and getting some money out of it. 
I will post pics tomorrow and hopefully you guys can tell me something about it.


----------



## Sammi (Sep 1, 2006)

Why not donate it to a woman's shelter? 
If you feel you must get something for it you can claim it on your taxes.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My husband lost his job last month, so any extra money I can generate is welcome right now. 
However, I would like one of these old machines for myself. 
I don't know what i'll do with it yet.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Post a picture, we'd like to see it!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are the pics:













































Some damage to the back of the cabinet.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I plugged it in and it took awhile to figure out the foot pedal is under the cabinet and you use your knee to press it. I sewed a few stitches, so it does work. I have no idea how to thread it or how the tension operates so I didn't want to mess with it much.
What do you think? I think I have more pieces that go to it ( i think ?) in other boxes I got. I will have to dig them out later.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I got this box of parts with the sewing machine. I had to go dig them out of a box of material I had gotten. The box of material cost me a whole 50 cents. LOL
I assume these go with this machine. At least I hope so.


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

That is a very nice machine and cabinet. I would keep it if I were you. If you already know how to sew, perhaps you could make a few things to sell. Even if you are not an experienced seamstress you can always learn. Could certainly pay for itself many many many times over and it never hurts to have another skill under your belt.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes I can sew some. Enough to get me by anyhow.  I am making a few things to put in a yard sale and see how they go. I do have a new Janome and a little newer singer already. 
I just have never used one of these older machines, and I don't know very much about them. I have heard they are made really well and tough as nails.
I was torn between one of these and the new Janome when I bought the Janome.
I am leaning towards keeping it and having it serviced when hubby finds another job.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you any of you have a machine like this one?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think CJ has one. I have a 301, it's a really nice machine and the 401 is supposed to be stronger. The feet and the discs do go with it. I think you can find the manual on line on the Singer site. You definitely got a steal!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

OMGoodness!!! This is the machine that I grew up learning to sew on!!! My grandparents raised me most of my life so my grandma taught me to sew on her machine - this one - and gave it too me when I married. It is the most reliable and sturdy machine that I ever sewed on. I did EVERYTHING on it...even quilted. I eventually thru the years passed it on to my niece when my husband got me a new one on our 20th anniversary. She used it for quilting and had it until just a couple years ago when SHE passed it on because HER husband bought her a new one. It is a very HEAVY machine - not like the newer ones that you can carry around. Enjoy it!!! You are SOOOO lucky to get it for just $1 !!!!!!!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh that is great news Sunflower! Hope you don't mind if i ask you questions about it. I'm sure I will have many once I am able to get it serviced.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Machines like that are pure work horses. I wish I still had mine.


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

I sew daily on my 401A. This thing keeps going and going. My favorite machine of all time.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Could i ask you questions about it later on Mtvoilet?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Steal of the century! Keep it. That is a beautiful machine. Find the manual, oil & grease it and you will be so happy. Sews a lovely straight stitch. I have one, but haven't got the cabinet redone, so have not tried the zig zag. Those round black plastic cams go under the top lid, makes the zigzag. You can buy the cams on etsy, ebay, shopgoodwill.com.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Chix ! Yup, I have decided to keep it.  Every woman needs 3 or more machines right? LOL


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

A few links I had saved - helpful info - about the slant-o-matics, 401's & others:
http://www.tandtrepair.com/SlantOMatics.html
http://shop.sew-classic.com/main.sc
http://sewingmachine221sale.bizland.com/store/index.html
http://www.oldsewingear.com/news/category/401
http://www.oldsewingear.com/news/disc-o-maniaspecial-discs-fashion-discs

Somewhere I have a pdf of the cam patterns - I'll go looking for that.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Here's the cam chart. Keep her oiled and you'll get decades of fun!

The manual is too big to attach - PM me with an email addy & I can attach & send.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

In case you want extra slantomatic accessories - there are monogrammers (2 sizes), the regular buttonholer unit or the professional buttonholer unit. The bottom plate for the 401 on these attachments has two dimples where it fits, the newer bottom plate (600-700 series) has holes instead of dimples. But, the plate that works for the 401 is universal between both monogrammers & the pro buttonholer.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

flowergurl said:


> Thanks Chix ! Yup, I have decided to keep it.  Every woman needs 3 or more machines right? LOL


Three machines are a minimum!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

Ask away Flowergirl, I love my 401A


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

flowergurl said:


> Thanks Chix ! Yup, I have decided to keep it.  Every woman needs 3 or more machines right? LOL


Three machines are a minimum!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

You all are great ! Thanks for all the help.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.oldsewingear.com/news/category/401

I have that plastic box and happy this page tells me what they all are.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, fg. I did not know what all the included attachments were. (Didn't learn growing up, and sewed mostly for my boys when they were young...no need for a ruffler, lol!)


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

401A is a great machine. 3 machines is a good start (from someone that just topped 100 and is looking for more).


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a 301 and a 401. Keep it.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Maura, you aren't saying you have a 100 sewing machines???


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Macy, can you post a few photos of your home again?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Haven't read all the replies, but other than the fact that mine isn't in a cabinet, that looks almost identical to mine. I don't really sew, but want to learn how. Mine was my grandmother's and I still have the manual for it.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

The 401A is one of the best ZZ / pattern machines Singer ever made. My wife and I have one of those and two 500A's. 

To get such a treasure for a $1.00 is a dream come true. A thorough cleaning inside then oil and grease as the owners manual instructs and that machine will keep you smiling for darn near ever.

Ours is a keeper, it's going nowhere.

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I just broke out the manual for my machine to see what I have. Mine is the 431G SLANT-0-MATIC convertible.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

dizzy said:


> I just broke out the manual for my machine to see what I have. Mine is the 431G SLANT-0-MATIC convertible.


Oh DROOOOOLLL! :grin: That is one that we would love to come across for our collection. 

Elaine


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I did some research after posting it trying to find out more info on it, and found out that it is very desirable. It ain't going any place! I already told hubby I want to get it all cleaned up and learn how to sew this winter.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I took this machine in to a singer dealer today. He took the top off and played with it a bit. The said the motor works fine and it is a very good machine. It has sat for a very long time and some of the knobs are froze up, but he said they would take it all apart and get it all in working order again.
He said at some point this machine had been in a house fire as there was discoloration and smelled of smoke inside it.
He said for a dollar I made a very good buy. Once they get finished with it it would sew for years and i'd be very happy with it.
Also, he said he'd recommend updating it so it would sew any type of thread. That when the machine was made it was only for sewing with cotton thread.
For 20 bucks they would update it to use any type of today's threads.
I told him to go ahead and do it. 
It should be ready for pick up in a bout a week or so.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Never heard of a machine that would only sew with cotton thread. I have the 407 (Think that is what it says on the little face plate) and I sew with all kinds of thread. I had the 401A and gave it to my DIL. They are work horses.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This is the one I gave 5.00 for. Flowergirl you did a much better deal than I did.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

It came with a different cabinet, that cabinet I got at Goodwill for 35.00


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> Never heard of a machine that would only sew with cotton thread.


That was a new one on me too. He seemed to know his stuff tho.

Good buy on the cabinet Ruby. I think i will be shopping for a new cabinet as well.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd like to know what he's "updating" maybe a newer style tension? A different bobbin case? Seriously, can you find that out as I've never heard of anyone on the vintage board mention anything like that. 

I sew with all kinds of thread on machines much older, and I know many others that do the same without any problems. The only problem I have is with thread guides, I've had to change the thread path a bit for some threads or they want to tangle or slide out of the "self threading" guides.

Hmm- come to think of it, I recall reading something about early 401's having a problem with one of the thread guides, and this being corrected in later models because the the thread wouldn't always feed properly.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Best I remember it was the bobbin case..but I could be wrong. I will call back tomorrow and find out for sure.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay bare with me, I barely can pick out items of the inner workings of a sewing machine.
I know next to nothing about them. Talking to a sewing machine repair man is like talking to my auto mechanic to me. :facepalm:
I called the shop this morning and my take from the conversation was the update has to do with the hook assembly. That apparently there is a point of some sort on it that they file to round off to make it smoother for the thread to pass over it. Does that make sense?
I told him I could find NO info on updating a 401 A at all, was this something new?
He said no they had been doing it for 20 years. That it didn't need to be done, but the machine would sew better if it was done.
I told him to take that off the work order, as I wasn't sure my machine needed that at this time.


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

"I told him to take that off the work order, as I wasn't sure my machine needed that at this time. "
Good for you, I think you did the right thing. He may have been trying to make a little extra money, or seriously thought it needed to be done, but I've never heard of that _having_ to be done to a vintage Singer machine.
I'm not really familiar with a 401A,as I only have a 301 and three (Yes, 3!) 403As, but I do know you got a gem ! I think you'll be glad you decided to keep it. 
You should check out http://www.quiltingboard.com/. Tons of info about vintage machines; cleaning, oiling,using, etc., plus experts ( like Macybaby) who can answer any questions you may have.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Woodwind, I joined the board.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Score! I have the 401A - GREAT machine. Note that it is a "slant" shank - not all feet/attachments will work on it - but there are plenty out there for it. This machine has a WONDERFUL stitch on it. I bought a 1/4 inch foot for it and it sews a perfect scant 1/4 inch - perfect for quilt piecing. I'm doing the Bonnie Hunter MQ (talked about in another thread in this forum) on it. We paid way more than a $1 for it! Clean it up, grease it up and go.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

flowergurl said:


> Thanks Woodwind, I joined the board.


Yea - another one pulled to the "dark side" Hehehe! 

That is a group of major enablers - you should see what they talked me into buying - plan on picking it up this weekend if all goes well.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Flowergirl, if your hook needs to be polished/filed, it's easy enough to do, and is often done are routine as they get scuffed with needle marks occasionally.

So I bet with those of us on the vintage board, that is almost always done when cleaning a machine. Pretty stiff to charge $20 for it.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad I called them first thing this morning. They told me it would take a week for it to be ready, but they called about an hour ago and said it was ready for pick up.
They said it was gummed up inside, but cleaned up nice and everything was working fine now.
I will test it out good when I go get it, probably Saturday.
I found this girl's web page and videos and I am learning quite a bit from her too:

http://www.archaicarcane.com/

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdaWx1gGZWg[/ame]


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Try it with several different types of thread. I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Now, that's a treasure! i wish I had it!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

flowergurl,

Glad you didn't let yourself get suckered. We have a 401a like yours and many other Singers both older and newer and none of them need any special adjustments for modern thread. 

Your 401 is one of the best ZZ / pattern machines Singer ever made and with a bit of care will last your life time. 

If you don't have a manual you can download one from the Singer site. There are maintenance instructions in there that will help you do your own servicing. No need to spend money when you can do it yourself.

Joe

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is an after shot. After many hours of cleaning! LOL


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

All cleaned up!


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks great ! I hope you enjoy many, many hours of sewing on it !


----------

